# Xorg scroll speed



## damikor (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello,

I'm a newcomer to FreeBSD (I have worked on Linux distroes such as Debian, Gentoo and Ubuntu). I have a desktop rig with Microsoft Sculpt Ergonomic Mouse (wireless). I have problems regarding my mouse scrolling speed in desktop environment. My FreeBSD version is:

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD xxxx 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     [email]root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
My X version is:

```
$ X -version

X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64
Build Date: 20 August 2017  07:21:57PM
Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
   Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
```
Here is a cut from /var/log/Xorg.0.log file:

```
[   118.370] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[   118.370] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[   118.372] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[   118.373] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   118.373]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.2
[   118.373]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   118.373]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[   118.374] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[   118.374] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[   118.374] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[   118.374] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[   118.374] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[   118.374] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[   118.374] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[   118.374] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[   118.374] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[   118.374] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[   118.374] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[   118.374] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[   118.374] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   118.374] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   118.374] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[   118.374] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[   118.374] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
```
`Xinput --list` results:

```
$ xinput --list
� Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]
�   ��� Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]
�   ��� sysmouse                                   id=7   [slave  pointer  (2)]
� Virtual core keyboard                       id=3   [master keyboard (2)]
    ��� Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ��� kbdmux                                     id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]
```


I use LXDE desktop environment and desktop programs such as Firefox, LibreOffice. I've built my whole system and applications with Ports. My problem is that my mouse scroll works too slow for me (for example I have to use my mouse wheel alot in order to get to the lower part of a document). I looked on the Internet for the ways to change this behavior but I haven't found alot. For the module "mouse" I haven't found much solutions to my problem, except to change mouse event behavior seperately in all applications (not all the applications share that feature, that's the problem). I looked up on the Ubuntu LiveCD behavior (because I find it working well) with the XOrg and I could see that they use "uvdev" module for handling mouse. I tried to install it via Ports and change configuration of xorg.conf in InputClass section in order to enable it for my mouse but after XOrg restart it couldn't detect my mouse (it was immovable). Also I tried "libinput" module and it didn't work out. I guess those modules work properly on Linux environment (in BSD lack of kernel-space interface for them?). 

Maybe someone encountered similar problem? Thanks in advance.


----------

